# Cambiar sensor de temperatura de lavavajillas



## Aliasmarcos (Ene 17, 2017)

Se nos ha estropeado el lavavajillas y sospecho que es problema del sensor de temperatura.
Estoy buscando uno pero no sé en qué datos me tengo que fijar para escogerlo. En el cable pone *E305164 AWM 2468 80ºC 300V VW-1 (Ø2.0/1.0)*

Adjunto foto del sensor.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2017)

Medilo con el tester en escala de Ohms  , frio y  caliente (unos 90 ºC)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2017)

Que falla hace el lavavajilla para sospechar que es el sensor de temperatura????


----------



## Aliasmarcos (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola, gracias por contestar.

Antes de nada decir que yo de esto no tengo ni idea, así que perdonadme si digo alguna tontería 

El error que da el lavavajillas es *Elemento calefactor / Calentamiento anormal*. Si le pongo un programa corto (que solo lava con agua fría) el programa se completa sin error; en cambio si es un programa que use agua caliente a los 20 minutos (aproximadamente) sale el error que menciono. 

He desmontado la resistencia y parece estar bien; la he comprobado con un téster y los valores son normales. 
Luego probé el sensor de temperatura y el téster me da siempre los mismos valores a pesar de calentar el sensor, lo que me hace sospechar que es esto lo que está estropeado.

En una página de venta de recambios he visto un sensor que, a simple vista, es idéntico al que tengo yo, pero no es de la misma marca, además no especifica datos técnicos por lo que no sé si me serviría.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

Mientras tenga la misma resistencia para un valor fijo de temperatura, y cubra el  rango te debería servir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2017)

Lo que no sabemos (aunque lo estimamos) es si es un termistor que varía la resistencia con la temperatura , o si es un termostato que corta a los 80ºC



Aliasmarcos dijo:


> En el cable pone *E305164 AWM 2468 80ºC 300V VW-1 (Ø2.0/1.0) *


 

Por lo que deberías poner un cacharro con agua a hervir y medirlo con la punta sumergida en agua hirviendo a ver si corta o que ?


----------

